# what are my chances with new fry!?



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

So the only two jewels I have ended up breeding! Now I have about 100 or more fry, they are in with all the other fish I have in a 100 gallon tank, the jewels are keeping the fry in a corner of the tank and the rest away from them but some are still getting eaten. Can fry and the parents be moved or should I just leave them alone and in the tank there in? This is brand new to me and I had no idea the I had a male and a female.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

jewels are fierce protectors of their young..they will kill anything that might be a threat.. i had a pair in a 75 gallon tank with only a 12" red devil with them.i went out of town for a couple of days..when i got home the devil was dead...you could put the pair in a 15 or 20 long where they can breed and give you lots of babies that you most likely won't be able to give away...lol


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 2 more tanks, a 35 and a 20, just don't have a heater or lights, I guess um gonna have to get a heater cause I don't want the jewels killing my other fish. If I set up another tank for them how risky is it to move the fry?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hard to tell if you plan on putting them with the parents.they might get eaten.but you could put them in a small tank for a while and them put them in the 30 for grow out.


----------



## INKlusions (Feb 28, 2013)

OK cool! Thanks!! I really didn't plan on breeding but looks like im gonna have babies every month or so, so I guess I'm gonna have to set up another tank


----------

